# Pizza Bot: The best use for retired drones?



## MercyL (Jun 21, 2013)

I am always skimming scientific sites, and found this article about drones delivering pizzas. This is probably the best use for military drones I have seen, to date.

There might be problems, ahead.

 It might not be too difficult to grab and reprogram a drone before letting it return to the pizza shop - sort of  strange, high tech catch and release.

The drones have cameras and microphones in them, so do not walk away from your opened front door while the drone is there. Leave the door open and the bot will have flown all the way through your home, taken pictures of your possessions, and posted it online before you have eaten the first slice of pizza.

We do not order pizza, preferring the frozen variety, instead. I would remove a pizza shop from my list of favored businesses if drones delivered their pizzas.

Do you think pizza drones are a good idea? What other peace time endeavors could they be used for?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh. Oh, my. Excuse me ...

*has a cigarette*

There, that's better. 

This is a dream come true for pizza lovers like me. Not only because of quicker delivery times, but because now I have a use for all those old Estes model rockets I have stored in the attic. 

*goes to workshop and starts working on Sicilian SCUD missles*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

This is why I prefer to drive to the pizza parlor to bring the tasty treat home myself.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

OOPS!  Wrong order.  Sorry . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2013)

Not a fan of drones for *ANYTHING*!  I prefer to pick up my pizza myself, as I can get it to my house much hotter than a delivery person...and don't need to give a tip either. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not a fan of drones for *ANYTHING*!  I prefer to pick up my pizza myself, as I can get it to my house much hotter than a delivery person...and don't need to give a tip either. layful:



You must drive pretty fast, because a lot of the drivers _I_ know make Indy winners look like slowpokes. 

Besides, I _like_ being served. It appeals to the Dominant in me ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Besides, I _like_ being served.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> You must drive pretty fast, because a lot of the drivers _I_ know make Indy winners look like slowpokes.
> 
> Besides, I _like_ being served. It appeals to the Dominant in me ...



No, LOL!  I often tell my husband that I should have one of those "Easy Does It" bumper stickers.   I can put pedal to the metal if needed though, for sure! :drive: If getting a pizza delivered satisfies the dominance in you Sifu, that's all the better...safer for the ladies in your vicinity. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

"When a problem comes along you must whip it.  Whip it good."


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2013)

When I'm down south, Papa Johns delivery all the way. Steaming hot and fast, and with their specials you can get a large for a low price. Course I would mention that they are only a few blocks from my house.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 22, 2013)

They don't deliver pizza to anyone but city slickers. Out here in the wilderness I have learned to make my own. I must say it's pretty darn good too. I don't skimp on the ingredients.

Wife won't let me eat pizza often though, but since I'm reminded of it I'll put the items on the shopping list.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 22, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> If getting a pizza delivered satisfies the dominance in you Sifu, that's all the better...safer for the ladies in your vicinity. layful:



One of my favorite groups - and songs! Thank you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> They don't deliver pizza to anyone but city slickers. Out here in the wilderness I have learned to make my own. I must say it's pretty darn good too. I don't skimp on the ingredients.
> 
> Wife won't let me eat pizza often though, but since I'm reminded of it I'll put the items on the shopping list.



Never made my own homemade pizza, what do you use for the sauce?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2013)

Darn cats.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Mr. TWH makes his own sauce from a handed down recipe his mom got from an Italian lady when he was growing up in New Jersey.
> 
> Before I met Mr. TWH, I used Paul Newman's spaghetti sauce but even that tastes like s*** after eating that New Joisee stuff .



I used to know an older Italian lady that also made her own pasta...sooo good!  I'm sure the New Joisee recipe beat out the Paul Newman's BIG TIME! ride:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't think that I want a drone delivering my pizza either.
 I think that it probably would also be doing the Secret Mission thing, and do a fly-through and take pictures, though I can't imagine what the government would do with the pictures of my trailer once they did that. So probably , drone delivery would be ok, as long as they don't charge extra, and I can still get anchovies on my pizza.

I usually do make my own pizza also,  it is lots cheaper than ordering one. However, Aldi's sells an enormous pizza loaded with everything for about $6, so if I go to town, I usually stop by and bring one home for dinner, and then just add anything extra that we want, like anchovies, and maybe more peppers, and the little banana pepper slices.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 23, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Never made my own homemade pizza, what do you use for the sauce?



I found a recipe for the sauce too.


----------



## MercyL (Jun 24, 2013)

I wonder how a pizza tastes after falling 100 feet or more?

It is one thing to have the pizza delivery fellow accidentally drop a pizza, since it only falls about 4 feet. Since pizza drones would need to fly at least 100 feet from the ground to avoid decapitating professional basketball players, the results might be quite different. 

A pizza might reach terminal velocity before hitting the sidewalk at your front door.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 24, 2013)

MercyL said:


> I wonder how a pizza tastes after falling 100 feet or more?
> 
> It is one thing to have the pizza delivery fellow accidentally drop a pizza, since it only falls about 4 feet. Since pizza drones would need to fly at least 100 feet from the ground to avoid decapitating professional basketball players, the results might be quite different.
> 
> A pizza might reach terminal velocity before hitting the sidewalk at your front door.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2013)

MercyL said:


> I wonder how a pizza tastes after falling 100 feet or more?



It probably tastes pretty much the same as when it's hand-delivered. It's_ appearance_, however, would be another story ... layful:



> It is one thing to have the pizza delivery fellow accidentally drop a pizza, since it only falls about 4 feet. Since pizza drones would need to fly at least 100 feet from the ground to avoid decapitating professional basketball players, the results might be quite different.



I would think that drones would have a limited airspace in which they could legally operate  high enough to avoid the tallest professional basketball player (Paul Sturges, 7'8") yet low enough to avoid birds that normally fly below 500' except during migration. So we have to factor in these variables as well as the unique urban landscape in which the drone is operating. If it is in NYC its ceiling height will be much higher than in Key West. 

But let's say a "typical" pizza drone operates between 200'-300' for 80% of its flight. A SSCUD (Sicilian SCUD) would be targeted at this height range in order to avoid aircraft, buildings and other interference. We will assume a direct hit on the 'copter itself and theoretically that the pizza begins its free-fall unharmed and in its original cheesy-delicious state.

At an acceleration of 32'/s[SUP]2[/SUP]  terminal velocity for the pie will be achieved within 12.7 seconds, given a 12" pepperoni pie, no extra cheese, regular crust and normal cardboard box. (Note: These are older calculations and do not include the weight or drag coefficient of the warming sleeves in common use today). The speed at the terminal velocity point, given the physical dimensions and a flat-fall orientation, will be 97.3MPH. 

If said pie were to impact upon a hard surface at this velocity we could reasonably expect an explosive collision of 375 mega-joules, or enough force to scatter the pie over a 23' radius. However, my patent improvement includes a catch-net which deploys within 0.5 seconds which will decelerate the free-falling pie to a speed of 0.34MPH over a 2-second interval, thus rendering the contents both visually and gastronomically sound. 




> A pizza might reach terminal velocity before hitting the sidewalk at your front door.



As the above calculations indicate it _could_, but with the proper backing for further research and prototype manufacturing of my invention I feel that such needless waste of pizza can become a thing of the past. 

Thank you for your attention during this presentation.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 24, 2013)

So, you realize the natural development if this became common would be - PIZZA PIRATES!

Sounds like Phil is ahead of the pack in PITC "pizza interdiction technology creep"


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> So, you realize the natural development if this became common would be - PIZZA PIRATES!
> 
> Sounds like Phil is ahead of the pack in PITC "pizza interdiction technology creep"








That's actually a *real chain of pizza places* in Cally ...



If they have wenches serving the pies I think I'll be moving to the Coast very soon - nothing better than pizza and wenches.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 26, 2013)

"pizza and wenches"

Yes, that does bring some entertaining images to mind. "Wenches" is certainly not a word commonly heard these days but I do not know what has replaced it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> "pizza and wenches"
> 
> Yes, that does bring some entertaining images to mind. "Wenches" is certainly not a word commonly heard these days but I do not know what has replaced it.



Unfortunately, I do - they rhyme with "hitches" and "doze".

No class at all. 

I use "wenches" quite a bit from doing the Renaissance Fair circuit for so long.

... "_use_", of course, referring to the WORD, not the wenches themselves. Mainly because I'm landlocked at present ...


----------



## Anne (Jun 26, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> "pizza and wenches"
> 
> Yes, that does bring some entertaining images to mind. "Wenches" is certainly not a word commonly heard these days but I do not know what has replaced it.



Maybe one of them thar garden tools???


----------



## That Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

The popular use of "bitches" and "hos" to describe women bothers me a lot and I am proud to say I never called a woman a "chick" back when that was popular.  

Somehow this relates to PizzaBots . . .


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2013)

In FL it is popular to order a pizza and then rob the poor delivery guy. With a pizzabot, would it be "Ok, hand over your batteries"?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 27, 2013)

Pappy said:


> In FL it is popular to order a pizza and then rob the poor delivery guy. With a pizzabot, would it be "Ok, hand over your batteries"?



I think that's a practice not solely confined to Florida - it just _looks_ better there with the palm-tree background.  

*cue Crockett and Tubbs*



The 'bots would certainly solve that problem, as well as get rid of a bit of crazy driving on our roads at the same time.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 28, 2013)

If these bots are retired CIA they will likely have "defenses" so the perps will vanish by attrition.


----------

